# Puerto Vallarta Drug Lord, "The Glass Eye", busted



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 11, 2010)

Amenazas de Zetas, from Laexplosiva.com.

If I'm understanding the story correctly, he is the leader of the Los Zetas cell that moved into the Puerto Vallarta area. When he was arrested, he was threatening the police who captured  him and said that Zetas from Nayarit were on their way to free him.

Many observers rank Los Zetas as the most dangerous and violent of the Mexican drug. It's largely formed of former army personnel who have switched sides in the drug wars.


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 11, 2010)

Steve, you read it right. What an arsenal he had on board.
His nickname is "Glass Eye" and he has promised revenge.

They named the vehicle he was driving and the license plate and address....in Fluvial, not far from Villa del Mar/Palmar. I recognize the street name more or less, as there is a large subdivision on the way to Costco that has names of lakes and rivers from around the world.

The article says that reinforcements are being sent to the area to try and break up the organization. 

Reinforcements will be on the state border, between Vallarta, Jalisco and Nuevo Vallarta, Nayarit. 

I arrive on Saturday.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 11, 2010)

KarenLK said:


> Steve, you read it right. What an arsenal he had on board.
> His nickname is "Glass Eye" and he has promised revenge.
> 
> They named the vehicle he was driving and the license plate and address....in Fluvial, not far from Villa del Mar/Palmar. I recognize the street name more or less, as there is a large subdivision on the way to Costco that has names of lakes and rivers from around the world.
> ...


The last paragraph also says the authorities are advising people that there are likely to be acts of violence against the local police and that additional security is being provided to local authorities from Puerto Vallarta through the Bay of Banderas.


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 11, 2010)

Somehow, between the angst of getting on any plane and now this, I am feeling a bit less excited about leaving this Saturday.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 12, 2010)

Mexican police take down another drug lord.

This time they get "El Teo", the leader of the Arellano Félix cartel.  He was captured in the exclusive Fidapaz subdivision on the south side of La Paz. More than 50 police were involved in the capture.


----------



## Zib (Jan 18, 2010)

Karen,  I was just reading all these posts and it does make one a little nervous, doesn't it?  And  our friends who live in P.V. once told us that the developer of our resort was a known drug lord!  I ask what would happen to the resort if they arrested him and they said nothing is in his name so would be all right, but makes you wonder.  Oh well, here in our town we are having a terrible time with the gang wars.  The kids, 13 and 14, are shooting each other every day, so I guess we might as well be in Mexico.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 18, 2010)

I think Zib is spot on. Your more likely to get shot in Seattle than PV. This last Friday a water spout went across Banderas Bay. The surf was huge. The water was up higher than usual. Its colder than a whitches tata in the mornings. Whats up with that ?


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 18, 2010)

The cab driver who brought me to the Grand Mayan told me that there are problems, but tourists and uninvolved people are not at any risk.

Yes, they are stopping cars, he said, but only high-end ones with dark, dark, dark windows.


----------



## Zib (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Karen,  You're there already.  What's the weather like?  We're getting a ton of much NEEDED rain now in Calif, but it doesn't get really, really COLD in the winter like some other places in the north & east.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 18, 2010)

Steve,

Looks like you're making a lot of progress in your language studies!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 19, 2010)

We noticed more police and military on the HWY going to Saluita today. Once in Salulita its the same as always with the exception of the huge surf. Big surf and lots of happy wave riders. The surf is all the way up to Captain Pablos. 
The water front road in Punta de Mita has been finished. Fishing prices have increased quite a bit. The new condos at El Faro look half way finished.

Bucerias is crazy right now as the feast of the fish is under way.

The new wallmart in Nuevo Vallarta is really nice with a better selection of wine than mega. No Crown Royal at Wallmart.


----------



## artlover (Jan 22, 2010)

We just returned on Jan. 11 and I'm not sure when he was arrested (my Spanish isn't good enough) but we felt perfectly safe the entire time we were there.  And to think they searched ME at the airport. :hysterical:


----------



## easyrider (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes. its seems really safe in all of PV, NV, and all the way north to Gayabitos. Today the army had there weapons and patrolled the beach in Salulita. They wouldnt let me take their picture. There was another taxi under a truck just off the HWY. There is no shoulder to stop and help so traffic just backs up. I dont know how any help could get to these people but it does. Big waves and sun in Punta de Mita so everyone went there.


----------

